# Chicken Elegante



## SierraCook (Sep 25, 2004)

*Chicken Elegante*

2 cups Stove Top flexible serving stuffing mix 
1 cup boiling water
¼ cup butter, divided
1 jar 12 oz. Heinz Homestyle chicken gravy 
1 jar (2.5 oz.) mushrooms, drained
2 tablespoons white wine
4 skinned and boned chicken breasts
1 1/3 cup chopped frozen broccoli, thawed

Combine the stuffing mix, water, and 2 tablespoons of butter. Let stand for 5 minutes. Mix gravy mushrooms, and wine; set aside.

Lightly brown chicken in 2 tablespoons of butter in skillet. Place chicken in 13x 9 pan sprayed with cooking spray. Top each breast with stuffing, broccoli, and gravy mixture in that order. Cover and bake at 350 degrees F. for at least 45 minutes. Serves: 4


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 8, 2005)

Bump. This is the recipe that GB made for dinner last night. I am bumping it up, just in case anyone was interested in the recipe.


----------



## Alix (Mar 8, 2005)

It looks yummy. I may try this one soon. I got rid of those weird extra squiggles in there. Not sure where they come from, but they are gone now.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 8, 2005)

Alix, 

Thanks.  I have noticed them, too.  I have tried to edit them out of things that I have posted.

SC


----------



## GB (Mar 8, 2005)

SC this is close to the one I made, but it is not exactly the same. The recipe I had did not have the gravy, mushrooms, or broccoli. I will have to try this version next time as the one I made was seriously lacking the veggies.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 8, 2005)

This sounds good.  Have you tried it in a crockpot?  

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 8, 2005)

I have not tried it in a crockpot.  That could be interesting.  I wonder if it would get too dry?


----------



## [BMF] Chris (Mar 8, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> 2 cups Stove Top flexible serving stuffing mix


 
  ewwwwww


----------



## nicole (Mar 8, 2005)

[BMF] Chris said:
			
		

> ewwwwww


 
Im sorry, but, that was rude.


----------



## [BMF] Chris (Mar 9, 2005)

if this explains anything-

stove top n'est pas elegante, since were using french

webster defines elegant as "*2* *:* of a high grade or quality *: [size=-1]SPLENDID[/size]* <_elegant_ gems priced at hundreds of thousands of dollars>"

i mean, im not trying to be rude, but dont give your food a name it doesnt deserve, i mean, i guess i could post beefaroni elegante, i just hate it when people use the word like bistro to make a place sound good, they dont even know what a bistro is, americans love to take nice words and mess them up, by no means am i attacking the poster saying they came up with the name of the dish, but hopefully you see my point, im sorry.........


----------



## ironchef (Mar 9, 2005)

[BMF] Chris said:
			
		

> if this explains anything-
> 
> stove top n'est pas elegante, since were using french
> 
> ...


----------



## [BMF] Chris (Mar 9, 2005)

i really dont want a flame war here, should i complain you dont know how to use the quote button? i honestly have nothing against anyone, im merely expressing my views, thats usaully what you do in a forum, when i signed up it said nothing about having to be grammaticaly correct, or that i had to spell correctly, all im asking for is respect for my views..... and yes, i know there are tons of misspellings and grammatical errors in this paragraph, but you still managed to read all of it, didnt you? like i said, im not trying to be mean to anyone, but if i get attacked, im not go to sit here, sorry if i offened anyone......


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 9, 2005)

Chris
You are as welcome as anyone else on here.

BUT

Just a suggestion....   you are quite young and still in cookery school.  Some of us are much older than you (goodness, I'm certainly old enough to be your mother!) - and we have lived and TRAVELLED...   Others are chefs and cooks - whether at upmarket places on in their own homes - all with different levels of skills and expertise.  

As a Scot, it is great to come on here and learn all about different types of food and different methods of preparation. That's what makes this site fun to read and contribute to....

You come on here and start in with your blunt statements, which could be construed as 'knowall'.  

Now, I'm sure you don't mean to come over as a  smart arse, but that is what is being inferred by your posts....!

BTW, I've been on lots of cookery courses in France, including one at the Cordon Bleu cookery school.  Just so you know that you are not the only one with knowledge of French cuisine - and some of us have actually eaten French and cooked French food in France

You, however, have said you are in Texas...  and yet you are setting yourself up as a master of French cuisine.  Not really modest or diplomatic, are you? 

BTW - there is at least ONE if not TWO French chefs from France on this site - one of them even asked me for my recipe for Scottish scones....  So you see, by their own admission, even French chefs don't know EVERYTHING


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 9, 2005)

[BMF] Chris said:
			
		

> i mean, im not trying to be rude, but hopefully you see my point,......... im sorry.........


 

If you are not trying to be rude, than why try an offer the pacifer at the beginning of your post and the apology at the end. As it just so happens I did not name the dish, but that is not the point.  

All I can say is I hope that you have a good day, too.  :|


----------



## ironchef (Mar 9, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> _*If you are not trying to be rude, than why try an offer the pacifer at the beginning of your post and the apology at the end. As it just so happens I did not name the dish, but that is not the point. *_
> 
> All I can say is I hope that you have a good day, too. :|


 
Ditto. Giving advice is fine, but belittling someone's recipe because you think it's substandard is simply wrong. Why don't you post a recipe for a stuffing to replace the Stove Top? If you want "respect for your views" than you need to reciprocate that same respect onto other posters as well. If you feel that a person's recipe is wrong and it needs adjustment, then suggest and help. Don't criticize or ridicule. 

You're in Culinary School. Fine. Great. I've seen classmates and co-workers go in and out of this industry like a revolving door. Making it in this industry is not about just being able to cook good food. It's a business. What's your goal? Do you want your own restaurant, or do you want to succeed in a corporate (i.e. Hotel) atmosphere? Whichever you choose, you will still need to learn and respect other's views, whether or not you agree with them. Chris, I've been in this industry for almost 10 years and I'm only 28. Trust me on this one, that having an approach like Bobby Flay will only shut more doors on you in the future than you may realize.


----------



## GB (Mar 9, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I have not tried it in a crockpot.  That could be interesting.  I wonder if it would get too dry?


I have never had success cooking chicken in a Crockpot. It always comes out too dry. I would love to hear some tips on how to keep that from happening. If anyone tries this recipe in the Crockpot, please post and let us know how it worked for you.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2005)

GB - bone-in only for a crockpot IMHO - boneless skinless just doesn't cut it - and a little longer than the cooking times calls for - starts falling off the bone then.


----------



## GB (Mar 9, 2005)

AHHHH that makes so much sense now that I hear it. Thanks Kitchenelf. I knew I could count of someone here to give me the info I needed


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the crockpot advice.  I believe I will stick to the oven for this one.   

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 15, 2005)

I am bumping this up for jennyema. Who wants this recipe for her BIL who loves stovetop stuffing.


----------

